# ღღ مــكــتــبــة رنــدرات الصــور المــســيــحــيــة ღღ



## H O P A (1 يونيو 2009)

*مساء الخير ,,,

بأذن المسيح دي هتكون مكتبة فيها رندرات مسيحية فقط ,,, و بأذن الله هتابعها و احدثها اول باول ,,,

انشألله هطلب من مراقبة القسم ,,, تبقي تعدل في المشاركة الأولي باخر التحديثات علشان ميبقاش في تعب و انت بتدور علي رندر معين ,,,

ملحوظة : لو عايز تعدل في حجم الريندر هتدوس Ctrl + T و هتلعب في المقاسات علي حسب التصميم ,,,

شكراًَ ,,,*​


----------



## H O P A (1 يونيو 2009)




----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (1 يونيو 2009)

ميرسى يا هوبا
متابعه الباقى​


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 يونيو 2009)

مجهود راااااااااائع 

ميرررررسى ليك 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (1 يونيو 2009)

*صور جمييلة
ميرسى ليك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## H O P A (2 يونيو 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> ميرسى يا هوبا
> متابعه الباقى​





kokoman قال:


> مجهود راااااااااائع
> 
> ميرررررسى ليك
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ​





سندريلا2009 قال:


> *صور جمييلة
> ميرسى ليك
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​*



*ميرسي علي الردود الجميلة ,,,​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (3 يونيو 2009)

هوبا ميرسي قوي قوي قوي صور رائعة وحلوة جدا للتصميمات​ 
هو ريندرات دي يعني من غير خلفية ؟ علشان اول مرة اسمعها​ 
تستحق التقييم على فكرا ​


----------



## BishoRagheb (3 يونيو 2009)

*اضم صوتي لصوت الحجة فوشي
وليك احلي تقيم ياباشا​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (3 يونيو 2009)

تشكر يا حج بيشو​ 
وادي واحدة رندراية مني ​ 


​


----------



## Rosetta (3 يونيو 2009)

*مجهود رائع هوبا 

مرسي​*


----------



## H O P A (3 يونيو 2009)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> هوبا ميرسي قوي قوي قوي صور رائعة وحلوة جدا للتصميمات​
> هو ريندرات دي يعني من غير خلفية ؟ علشان اول مرة اسمعها​
> تستحق التقييم على فكرا ​





BishoRagheb قال:


> *اضم صوتي لصوت الحجة فوشي
> وليك احلي تقيم ياباشا​*





فراشة مسيحية قال:


> تشكر يا حج بيشو​
> وادي واحدة رندراية مني ​
> 
> 
> ​





red rose88 قال:


> *مجهود رائع هوبا
> 
> مرسي​*



*ميرسي يا جماعة علي الردود و التقييمات ,,, الرندر يا فراشة صور بس مقصوصة ,,, لما تحمليها بصيغة Png و تحطيها في الفوتوشوب ,,, هتلاقيها مقصوصة و متظبطة و كل حاجة ,,,​*


----------



## just member (3 يونيو 2009)

*شكرا كتير يا هوبا لتعب محبتك*
*صور اكتير جميلة*
*واكيد متابع بفرحة *
**
*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## kalimooo (4 يونيو 2009)

صور جميلة كتير تشكرات

سلام المسيح


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (4 يونيو 2009)

*تسلم ايدك يا هوبا
صور جميلة جدا
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (4 يونيو 2009)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> تشكر يا حج بيشو​
> وادي واحدة رندراية مني ​
> 
> 
> ​



*جميل يا فراشة 
اسمحيلى استغل الصورة بقى
هههههههههربنا يباركك​*


----------



## H O P A (4 يونيو 2009)

come with me قال:


> *شكرا كتير يا هوبا لتعب محبتك*
> *صور اكتير جميلة*
> *واكيد متابع بفرحة *
> **
> *سلام ونعمة*​





كليمو قال:


> صور جميلة كتير تشكرات
> 
> سلام المسيح





+bent el3dra+ قال:


> *تسلم ايدك يا هوبا
> صور جميلة جدا
> ربنا يباركك​*



*ميرسي علي الردود الجميلة ,,, و يا رب الباقي يعجبكم ,,,​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 يونيو 2009)

*حلوووين بجد
تسلم ايديك يا هوبا
ومنتظرين المزيد​*


----------



## H O P A (4 يونيو 2009)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *حلوووين بجد
> تسلم ايديك يا هوبا
> ومنتظرين المزيد​*



*ميرسي ,,, ربنا يسهل ,,,​*


----------



## وليم تل (5 يونيو 2009)

شكرا هوبا
على الصور الرائعة
ودمت بود​


----------



## H O P A (5 يونيو 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا هوبا
> على الصور الرائعة
> ودمت بود​



*ميرسي علي ردك ,,,​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (5 يونيو 2009)

صورة تاني عملتها



​


----------

